# Cyclone Dust Collector For Shop Vac



## W.Y. (Mar 7, 2012)

This is a copy of what I posted on my own site this afternoon regarding a cyclone dust collectors where some of us were building and discussing them across several threads. 

[quote
Got mine finished  and put a coat of acrylic latex  paint on it last night . Then a second coat this morning.
While that was drying this morning  I cut up a 4 x 4 sheet of MDF that has been taking up space around here for about five years and made a rolling base for the shop vac and the cyclone..


Here is the cyclone by itself








Here is the under side showing the  closed cell foam rubber I installed to make a good seal between the cyclone and the  pail .
When I turn the vac on I see the suction pull the lid right down tight into that seal .






I was going to turn adapters  to take up the difference  in the hose connectors   but I discovered that the thickness of the plastic in a ice cream pail was 'almost' the right thickness to fill the gap.
So I cut pieces to size and  put  CA glue on the under  side and a few wraps of black tape on the  top of it and the hoses fit just right . 

For the input pipe on the  right side at the top I shaped the plastic pipe on the spindle sander   to fit flush on the inside of the hole that I cut out for it. That was epoxied in. 
Then I turned the support piece on the lathe  all in one piece of hard maple and shaped it in the same manner except  for  it being bigger and that was also epoxied to both the pipe and the body of the cyclone 



Here it is all put together on the rolling base that  I just finished off half an hour ago, My shop vac was so dusty that you could hardly read the name on it so I washed it inside and out to make it look like new again (for a while)  








Then of course I had to try it out .  The shop floor was quite dusty  and there were also some shavings and chips around and under the lathe .. Oh man . . . . does that thing suck . . . literally .
It  worked real good  and here is what it picked up off the floor.
Then I took the top off the shop vac and   the  inside  looked like the first day it was new.
So far I am very satisfied . Will be interesting to see how much if any is inside the vac after several months of  use and after filling up quite a few 5 gallon pails 









[/quote]


----------



## boxerman (Mar 7, 2012)

Very nice job on that Bill. Like the rolling base.


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 7, 2012)

boxerman said:


> Very nice job on that Bill. Like the rolling base.



 Making the  rolling base was the easy part .
The wheels under it are the same ones that originally came with the shop vac when it was new.


----------



## robutacion (Mar 7, 2012)

Great job you done there, William...!:wink:

What is the inside shape of the main suction cone...!

I was also in need of a shop vacuum that would have some large deposits capacity and recently (a few weeks ago) I saw a large capacity vac on as Aussie web store that I subscribe for a daily store sales specials, called TopBuy.

This Vacuum was on special for $109.00 + about $30 freight and its as 60 litre capacity on a stainless drum body.  

I know that is not best vac in the world but for the price and capacity I am pretty pleased with it, as the suction is amazingly good
https://www.topbuy.com.au/tbcart/pc/NEW-BAGLESS-WET-DRY-VACUUM-BLOWER-CLEANER-60L-SAA-p70661.htm#

The filter inside inside needs to  be cleaned every so often, particularly if you are sucking very fine dust but so far, I got it half way full of wood shavings and the suction did maintain is power.

I have seen that cyclone system attached to the large shop vacs and is quite impressive how well they work if the motor behind the suction propellers has some  "guts"...!

Question;
I see no clamps to hold the cyclone head to the plastic bucket, and while I believe the construction materials use made is fairly heavy, even with the rubber sealing the buckets lid, isn't some suction lost through it or while it seats properly...??? and what happens when you're using the end of the sucking hose, does it opens with the house moving around...???

If it works as good as it looks, you got a winner there...!:wink::biggrin:

PS: BTW, that trolley is very smart...!

Cheers
George


----------



## corian king (Mar 8, 2012)

That is so nice and you did a great job.So I think you should write up the instructions and put them in the library for the rest of us.LOL
Great Work!!


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 8, 2012)

robutacion said:


> Great job you done there, William...!:wink:
> 
> What is the inside shape of the main suction cone...!
> 
> ...





> What is the inside shape of the main suction cone...!



Same shape as the outside. The wall is 1/4" thick. 



> Question;
> I see no clamps to hold the cyclone head to the plastic bucket, and while I believe the construction materials use made is fairly heavy, even with the rubber sealing the buckets lid, isn't some suction lost through it or while it seats properly...??? and what happens when you're using the end of the sucking hose, does it opens with the house moving around...???



Clamps are not necessary. When turning the switch on the vac you can actually see the top part suck down tight on the pail with awesome suction . The unit can be moved around easily on the rolling base .

It is exactly the same principal as the Oneida Dust Deputy 
The Dust Deputy® Deluxe | Oneida Air
and every bit as effective, The Dust Deputy can be purchased for $100.00 plus taxes and shipping etc.  but then a person does not have the satisfaction of making their own  and it was made from odds and ends I already had.

Buying a  plasic Dust deputy plus tax and  shipping . . . $100.00 plus
 Satisfaction of making your own  from wood . . .  Priceless


----------



## Lucky2 (Mar 8, 2012)

It's a beauty Bill, you've done an exceptional job building it, and in very little time as well.
Len


----------



## leehljp (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice setup. I like it. I have the same cyclone model you have and have been planning on hooking it to my lathe, which I just made operational a couple of weeks age - from my move back to the US.

I have a Fein III that I bought last year for the purpose of using primarily on the lathe.

Thanks for posting the picts.


----------



## moke (Mar 8, 2012)

As everything you do William, this is very well done and completely thought out...thanks for taking the time to show us..


----------

